# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2002)

## Steve Machol

I recently started organizing my collection of photos and thought it would be interesting to start a thread where OptiBoarders could post some of their favorite photographs.  So I'm going to kick this off with a photo I took of my daughter about 20 years ago which won First Place in a photography contest sponsored by the City of Scottsdale Arizona.

----------


## BobV

Steve, 

I've got hundreds of photos from my days in Connecticut, mostly from around Farmington and south around Deep River and Essex area.  Unfortunately, at this time no scanner or other equipment to send them through.  This problem may be corrected within the next month or two.

Bob V.

----------


## Night Train

Steve, I am a HUGE fan of good photography. That picture is amazing. Beyond amazing. I absolutely love it! Well done.

----------


## Steve Machol

Thanks!  (Where's that blushing smilie when you need it?)  :D

----------


## Joann Raytar

Very dramatic.  Did you choose B&W for the effect or is that all they had around back then?  ;) 

Just, pulling your leg.  That is a great picture!

----------


## hcjilson

I took this shot one early July morning. All you could hear was the horn and waves. It was so peacefull that day.

----------


## Jim Schafer

Here is the view of a space shuttle night launch from my back yard on the west coast of Florida. (I live off the causeway going out to Honeymoon Island, north of Clearwater Beach)
I think it was in 1999.
Jim

----------


## Steve Machol

Harry and Jim - nice photos!  Thanks for sharing.

I know there are other photographers out there so don't be shy.  Show us your stuff!   :Cool:

----------


## Clive Noble

We get some dramatic sunsets in this part of the world, I suppose living on the side of a mountain overlooking the sea and facing west probably helps.

I seem to take pictures almost every evening when I'm home in time.

Here's one on the way home some months ago

----------


## JRS

I'll try one.

----------


## JRS

One more new. Will try something different next.

----------


## Steve Machol

Very nice guys!   :Cool: 

Where were those pictures taken JR?

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I am really proud of this picture.  It is the sunrise at Virginia Beach from my hotel room balcony on the oceanfront.

----------


## JRS

Those two were in Jasper Park - Canada, late September. We had more days of overcast than sun, hence the lack of "bright" sky. Plan on going back next year too.

Looking for some other stuff to post. I use to shoot 35mm all the time. Still have 4 - 35mm Canon bodies, 6 lenses, 1- 2 1/2 camera, and a big Crown Graphic (3x5 negative). Pus a complete color darkroom. Got the stuff... just no time any more.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

It took forever for me to inch up on these Pelicans on a dock in Sarasota, FL.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

And this is the Bodie Island Lighthouse on the OuterBanks of NC.  I got there just as the sun was setting.

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's a shot I took of a Firefighter cooling himself from a leak in the hose while fighting a fire on a hot 110 degree summer day.

----------


## Steve Machol

Let me know if this thread starts taking too long to load.  perhaps I should set up a separate Photo Gallery forum and have each picture in it's own thread.

----------


## hcjilson

I used to spend quite a lot of time here about 57 years ago! hj

----------


## Night Train

Here is one of my favorite pictures of my son Garrison chasing bubbles:

----------


## hcjilson

Let me set the scene.

*Air temperature-99 degrees* 

*Water Temperature- 56 degrees !* 

Sprinkler was off..............then as I snapped the photo, it magically turned on!

----------


## Steve Machol

Another Black & White photo.

----------


## hcjilson

I just love black and white- nothing elses quite catches the moment.You have to focus on the subject rather that the medium. Nice photo's Steve!
hj

----------


## varmint

I'm no photographer but I had to post this from Woods Canyon Lake since Steve brought it up.
I'm not even sure I will post it correctly!!!

----------


## Mikol

Clouds over Mexico 7/3/02

----------


## stephanie

Hey those are all really great pictures!! I am very impressed. 


Steph

----------


## Joann Raytar

*Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! has become so popular that it began to take awhile for the thread to load.  We have decided to split the original thread into new threads for each season.

You can find all of the great OptiBoard member photographs at these links:Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2002) - the start of it allCalling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Summer 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Winter 2003/2004)

You will only be able to post new pictures to the current thread; however, the others will all be available for viewing.*

----------

